# 1.8t Swap



## carmaniac37 (Mar 3, 2011)

I'm putting a 1.8t AEB from a 99 A4 into my 1976 audi fox.



















I bought the whole A4 for the wires and everything. I need help figuring which wires I need out of the harness. Under the computer were five plugs leading into everything else. I'm sure they're for things like ignition, gauges, and the fuel pump but I need to know what else and what I need to make the engine run.


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Kudos to you, sir.

Best wishes. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## carmaniac37 (Mar 3, 2011)

Thank you kindly.

Help is always welcome though.


----------



## TUCHMYSTIK (Jun 25, 2011)

very nice bro. :thumbup:


----------

